
When are we going to contribute BDR to PostgreSQL - rachbelaid
http://blog.2ndquadrant.com/when-are-we-going-to-contribute-bdr-to-postgresql/
======
rachbelaid
I found it a good reading on how the community has been adding all the
foundation into postgreSQL for complex features

